# Newest Carnivorous Plant



## Amadeus (Jul 1, 2012)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/earth/earthnews/9366936/Plants-that-feed-on-animals-underground-discovered.html

Here's the first paragraph.

It could require a re-imagining of The Day of the Triffids – scientists have discovered a new type of carnivorous plant that traps and devours its prey underground.
Botanists have found three plants, all relatives of the popular snapdragon garden flowers, that have an unusual network of sticky leaves underground.
These leaves allow the plants to trap and digest worms, and possibly other creatures, that stray onto their sticky surfaces in the soil.
While there are many species of carnivorous plants that use insects, frogs and even small mammals to supplement the nutrients they need to grow, none have ever been found to trap their prey beneath the ground.
Botanists now believe there could be many other plants that use this previously unrecognised method of killing and consuming animals.


----------



## chrismende (Jul 2, 2012)

fascinating!


----------



## eOrchids (Jul 2, 2012)

Interesting!

I wonder what it looks like!

Thanks for the link!


----------



## gonewild (Jul 2, 2012)

eOrchids said:


> Interesting!
> 
> I wonder what it looks like!
> 
> Thanks for the link!



It is a beautiful plant .... look here....
http://www.cunabulum.com/2012/01/philcoxia-plant-that-ate-nematode-on.html


----------



## NYEric (Jul 2, 2012)

Vampires, zombies, triffids!


----------



## gonewild (Jul 2, 2012)

What are nematodes doing in that sterile environment anyway?


----------

